# New (to us) Dufour owners



## pejabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello All
We're based in Ontario, Canada and have just bought a 1984 Dufour 39. We had a lovely CS27 but got a bad case of 12 footitis. We're happy with the Dufour but need to get a cradle for the winter. Does anybody know anything about dimensions of an appropriate cradle or, know where to get my hands on a lines plan of an 80's vintage Dufour 39?
Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't answer your question but welcome to SailNet and congratulations on the boat!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

12 footitis, now that you are at 39' don't think you are over it as I started at 39' and have moved up once and still have footitis issues :thewave:


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I was going to recommend sailboatdata, but they don't have line drawings.

DUFOUR F39 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

I like the 80's Dufours, and looked at one that was nice, in the 34 foot range. Does yours have a red sink in the head? I don't understand the french love of red sinks but the Beneteau of the same vintage have them as well.

And to add:

:worthless: :worthless:


----------

